# Cox pt-19 for sale!!



## Parkerpa (Aug 28, 2007)

an original cox pt-19 flight ready for $125.00.
engine has been restored to running condition.
This C/L plane is ready for beginners or collectors of such
planes.


----------



## Parkerpa (Aug 28, 2007)

*Cox Plane SOLD!!*

The pt-19 sold today. Thanks to everyone for looking!!


----------

